# Canadian soldier found dead on base in Afghanistan



## RackMaster (Apr 24, 2009)

All I have to say is this is not good...

RIP Ma'am.




> *Canadian soldier found dead on base in Afghanistan*
> 
> *Ottawa-based Maj. Michelle Mendes is 3rd Canadian woman to die since mission began*
> 
> ...


----------



## Viper1 (Apr 24, 2009)

Rest in peace Ma'am...


----------



## Centermass (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm curious as to what the cause of death was. My guess is that foul play was involved as no one is speaking. In any event, she went before her time like so many others.

Rest in peace Major.


----------



## car (Apr 24, 2009)

RIP


----------



## JollyGreen (Apr 24, 2009)

Rest Well Ma'am. 
Thank you for your service.
Prayers to the family.


----------



## elle (Apr 24, 2009)

Rest In Peace, Major.

My gratitude for your dedication and service to our country is beyond measure.


----------



## Chopstick (Apr 24, 2009)

RIP


----------



## tova (Apr 24, 2009)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Trip_Wire (Apr 24, 2009)

RIP Soldier


----------



## AWP (Apr 24, 2009)

Blue Skies.


----------



## 0699 (Apr 25, 2009)

RIP Warrior.


----------

